# Base cleaner



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't bother imho. Hot scrape instead.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2017)

I've been told by various shops to use Simple Green. It's done a great job the last 3 years.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Scalpelman said:


> Hey guys
> 
> What do you use for base cleaner before wax? I have been using swix but feel like I lose a few brain cells every time. I would rather lose them on some nice bourbon or double ipa.
> 
> ...


Warm temp wax to hot scrape

Base cleaner is for prepping for base repairs.

You want layers of wax in the base. Base cleaner removes what you put in


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Warm temp wax to hot scrape
> 
> Base cleaner is for prepping for base repairs.
> 
> ...


Yup 
10101010


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Warm temp wax to hot scrape
> 
> Base cleaner is for prepping for base repairs.
> 
> ...


^What he said^


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't even hot scrape unless there's obvious dirt that needs removing. Never used base cleaner.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

All of the above


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Damn...I have been waxing my board wrong all along. I was always under the impression that you were supposed to use base cleaner every time before a hot wax job regardless of the base's condition. 

Looks like I don't need to buy those expensive ass base cleaners anymore.


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Anyone try WD-40 as a base cleaner...? 

I LOVE WD-40 for all kinds of hacks and cleaning chores around the house. Its a miracle cleaner for a lot of things and has many uses besides automotive. 

I am really curious and I just might use it the next time I need to clean my base just to see what kind of results I get lol.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

WD40 sounds like a terrible idea. It's an oil based lubricant so would prevent wax from adhering to board

After typing this my troll detector has kicked in though.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

If you saturate you’re base in wd40 then I expect you’ll have a real hard time ever getting it to take wax again. Wd40 and some plastics don’t get along. Might cause troubles. I bought a gallon of base cleaner a couple seasons ago. Cost $30. I used it to clean my tools and vices and floor. I’ve never put it on any board. Hot scrape it, yo. Unless maybe you have to do some ptex repair. Then just spot treat the base.


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

Mmmhmm... I'm also one of those who just doesn't use base cleaner at all. When I was first researching how to wax my board, I found some suggestions to use base cleaner, but also sources that I deemed more reputable which didn't recommend base cleaner at all. 

My understanding as a chemist is that base cleaner removes dirt and oils (hydrophobic, "water-fearing" stuff), as well as remnants of old wax (wax being hydrocarbons, also hydrophobic). I really just don't like the idea of ever removing ANY wax that's already in my base. I want my board to cling to every molecule of wax I give it until it's lost from simply snowboarding lots. My pre-waxing procedure, which I've been using and really like, is to simply brush my board well with a brass and then horsehair brush before applying wax to make sure the base is clear of any "micro debris". I don't see a need for any more than this, because honestly my boards stay pretty darn clean. Snow is a lovely, clean thing to slide on, after all. Also, I follow my hot wax with a pretty similar brushing ritual which polishes the base and makes it look really pretty. I always admire it afterwards and tell my board it's beautiful.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Synathidy said:


> Mmmhmm... I'm also one of those who just doesn't use base cleaner at all. When I was first researching how to wax my board, I found some suggestions to use base cleaner, but also sources that I deemed more reputable which didn't recommend base cleaner at all.
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding as a chemist is that base cleaner removes dirt and oils (hydrophobic, "water-fearing" stuff), as well as remnants of old wax (wax being hydrocarbons, also hydrophobic). I really just don't like the idea of ever removing ANY wax that's already in my base. I want my board to cling to every molecule of wax I give it until it's lost from simply snowboarding lots. My pre-waxing procedure, which I've been using and really like, is to simply brush my board well with a brass and then horsehair brush before applying wax to make sure the base is clear of any "micro debris". I don't see a need for any more than this, because honestly my boards stay pretty darn clean. Snow is a lovely, clean thing to slide on, after all. Also, I follow my hot wax with a pretty similar brushing ritual which polishes the base and makes it look really pretty. I always admire it afterwards and tell my board it's beautiful.




Thanks for all the input. I ran out of base cleaner. Looks like I don’t need anymore. I will start complimenting my beautiful board. After all I do love her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Do this:
Base cleaner-> smell it, drink a shot of bourbon, and finish off with a joint.
Works for me every time


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Maybe your snow is lovely and clean. Not mine. It’s at least 20% adjunct ingredients like snot, children’s tears, spilled beer, boogers, and vape juice. Still, a hot scrape is all I need.


----------

